# Fitting a fiamma Carry-Bike UL



## 113184 (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi 

would like to ask if any body knows where the supporting blocks for a bike rake are located on the back of a Compass Drifter 360e Merrit (1998)

many thanks

Les


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Les, not sure what you mean by "supporting blocks" but I have fitted a bike rack to our Avantgarde. If you need to ask how just p.m. me.

Nick.


----------



## danas (Apr 3, 2009)

We fiited a fiamma bike rack to our compass navigator. No one could advise where any supporting blocks were and I dont think there are any!

we used the fiamma heavy duty plates for extra support


----------

